# Croc's?



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone familiar with these goofy looking shoes?

http://www.crocs.com/


----------



## elder999 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah-some friends swore by them for comfort, but I've never tried them: they don't come in real man's  sizes (*14*), and they don't look like anything I'd wear, anyway. Bought some stock in the company when it was rising, got out before the bubble popped-made some money off 'em, anyway,.....


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2009)

They were very trendy for a while... glad they're fading away.  

I remember this, too.
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Consumer/story?id=2530368

Be careful on the escalators!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2009)

They are ugly, ugly, ugly! and only posers (they pretend they have bosts) wear them while the rest of us laugh!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2009)

I first saw them a few years ago in Florida on the beach.

This makes sense for a sand and water type foot wear. 

That being said I could not find any in my size (* 13 - Yes I have small feet Elder  *) nor in a color I would wear. 

I have some sandles from Corona that are designed for sand and water as well. They look better to me.


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a pair, ugly as sin but they are sure comfortable, and easy.  I often wear them to and from the JJ school because I can slip them on and off.  My kids have them, and they love them, and I like that they can slip them on and off on their own.


----------



## searcher (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a couple of pairs and my wife has several pair.    They are super comfortable.    And they are not fading away, they are huge in the medical community, due to their natural anti-fungal and anti-bacterial properties.    Not to mention that they are branching out and changing their design.    They are becoming less ugly.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a pair of these ugly shoes but I would not give them up for anything.  You will not find anything more comfortable anywhere. I also one a pair of croc flip flops that are not as ugly but equally comfortable.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 27, 2009)

Alot of us in the medical field wear Croc's they are comfortable,easy to wash,and not a bad price,easy to slip on and off.


----------



## crushing (Mar 27, 2009)

I think they are falling out of favor and there is now a movement to destroy all Crocs.  I don't have Crocs, but I have something similar that I wear while tubing or kayaking and to the beach.

Search destroy crocs on youtube.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2009)

My doc suggested I get a pair, so I did.  Ugly things, but comfortable.   Rivet popped on the one though, so I'm waiting on the free replacement.  I've found them more comfortable than my $80 NewBalance sneakers.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Yeah-some friends swore by them for comfort, but I've never tried them: they don't come in real man's sizes (*14*), and they don't look like anything I'd wear, anyway. Bought some stock in the company when it was rising, got out before the bubble popped-made some money off 'em, anyway,.....


 
Well then I can't get them either...which for once makes me rather happy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2009)

Rich,
   Yukon is available in 13

Also, they see to run wide, so a 13 might fit a 14 foot.  I usually take an 11, but a 10 is fine.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Rich,
> Yukon is available in 13
> 
> Also, they see to run wide, so a 13 might fit a 14 foot. I usually take an 11, but a 10 is fine.


 
uhh....it's more like a 14 1/2, *EEEE*.....gotta get most of my shoes custom, anyway, I got mutant feet....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Rich,
> Yukon is available in 13
> 
> Also, they see to run wide, so a *13 might fit a 14 foot*. I usually take an 11, but a 10 is fine.


 
NO IT WON'T!!

I cannot tell you how many times I have heard that from a shoe salesman. And it has never EVER been true. I heard it about 11s when I was a 12, I heard it about 12s when I was a 13 and I heard it about 13 when I was a 14... it has never....EVER...not even once...been true.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 27, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> NO IT WON'T!!
> 
> I cannot tell you how many times I have heard that from a shoe salesman. And it has never EVER been true. I heard it about 11s when I was a 12, I heard it about 12s when I was a 13 and I heard it about 13 when I was a 14... it has never....EVER...not even once...been true.


 

...and, what *he* said.  :lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2009)

In this case, it did.  Usually, it doesn't.  Now, I can't say if a 13 croc will fit a 14 foot, but I know that I'm wearing size 10 crocs and size 10.5 new balance.
YMWV


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2009)

but your not an 11


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2009)

previous pair of sneaks I was.  That whole -wide- foot problem.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2009)

bob hubbard said:


> previous pair of sneaks i was. That whole -wide- foot problem.


 
11e> 12ee> 13eee> 14ee> 14eee


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a rude comment about foot size, but I'm gonna be a good boy and go update a website now.  LOL!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I had a rude comment about foot size, but I'm gonna be a good boy and go update a website now. LOL!


 
Now now behave or the MT Gawd Emperor will be angered.....oh...wait... that's you....ummmmm :uhoh:


I'm not worthy
I'm not worthy
I'm not worthy
:bow:


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2009)

If I feel like wearing funny looking shoes that are comfortable, I wear these:  http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_KSO_m.cfm

I have a pair in black that I bought.  I blogged about the why's and wherefore's over a few posts last summer: http://www.stevebjj.com/search?q=monkey+feet

While they aren't difficult to get on and off, after you get used to them, they aren't like slippers.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I had a rude comment about foot size, but I'm gonna be a good boy and go update a website now. LOL!


 
Not rude at all; it's just true! You know what they say.....

_.......Big feet=.........*big shoes.*_ :lfao:



stevebjj said:


> If I feel like wearing funny looking shoes that are comfortable, I wear these: http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_KSO_m.cfm
> 
> I have a pair in black that I bought. I blogged about the why's and wherefore's over a few posts last summer: http://www.stevebjj.com/search?q=monkey+feet
> 
> While they aren't difficult to get on and off, after you get used to them, they aren't like slippers.


 
Alas, they don't make those in real men's sizes, either.....


----------



## crushing (Mar 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> previous pair of sneaks I was. That whole -wide- foot problem.


 
Having wide feet can be just be just as _problematic_ as having long feet, as it isn't just how far your foot goes into the shoe, but how much your foot fills the shoe.  If you have a size 12 foot, a Kentucky shoehorn may not get you into a narrow 14 shoe.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 27, 2009)

crushing said:


> Having wide feet can be just be just as _problematic_ as having long feet, as it isn't just how far your foot goes into the shoe, but how much your foot fills the shoe. If you have a size 12 foot, a Kentucky shoehorn may not get you into a narrow 14 shoe.


 
Do I want to know what at "Kentucky shoehorn" is? 

I have very wide and very flat feet. Now that I'm in my 40s, anything with an arch gives me gawdawful foot cramps. And heels are completely out of the question, though I'm tall, so I don't really care. I _can_ wear a smaller size in shoes that are wider (sometimes as much as a whole size smaller). What really stinks about having such weird feet is that I LOVE shoes. And uncomfortable shoes turn me into the world's crankiest [insert rude word here].


----------



## AoCAdam (Mar 27, 2009)

They are certainly hideous but are sure as hell comfy. There are some crocs which I would buy that actually resemble sandals.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2009)

My daughter likes 'em.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Alas, they don't make those in real men's sizes, either.....


I can assure you that I'm a real man. 


elder999 said:


> Alas, they don't make those in *Sasquatch* sizes, either.....


There... fixed it for you.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 27, 2009)

They're very comfortable, and easy to clean - I use mine mostly for working in the garden (mud hoses right off) and walking the dog.


----------



## exile (Mar 27, 2009)

Lisa said:


> I have a pair of these ugly shoes but I would not give them up for anything.  You will not find anything more comfortable anywhere. I also one _a pair of croc flip flops_ that are not as ugly but equally comfortable.



Yup, I have the same kind&#8212;and it's true: they are no uglier than any other kind of flip-flops (and that's all I'm gonna say on _that_ topic) and they are incredibly comfortable (way more comfortable than the usual flip-flop).

As for the other kind... people in Columbus wear these everywhere: shopping, movies, you name it. (Hint: we aren't exactly known for being, uh, _stylish_ in these parts... )


----------



## crushing (Mar 27, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Do I want to know what at "Kentucky shoehorn" is?


 
I just made the term up solely because of an abbreviation and fit with the double entendres. Google doesn't even return results for it. . .yet.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 27, 2009)

.


----------



## exile (Mar 27, 2009)

:lol:

Cats of that stripe are gonna wear their teeth out if they ever find themselves in Columbus...

_Q: What is the correct footwear for a black-tie event at the Columbus Convention Center?

A: Black Crocs._

It's almost _true!!_


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Rich,
> Yukon is available in 13
> 
> Also, they see to run wide, so a 13 might fit a 14 foot.  I usually take an 11, but a 10 is fine.




Bob,

I will try again, but ever pair I have tried on (* because some many people claim they are comfortable *) has been to tight in the width for the ball of the foot area.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I had a rude comment about foot size, but I'm gonna be a good boy and go update a website now.  LOL!




It is all in proportion. 

For some it direct.

For me it is inverse. 


Ooops


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, you are a Sasquatch dude.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2009)

elder999 said:


> uhh....it's more like a 14 1/2, *EEEE*.....gotta get most of my shoes custom, anyway, I got mutant feet....





Xue Sheng said:


> NO IT WON'T!!
> 
> I cannot tell you how many times I have heard that from a shoe salesman. And it has never EVER been true. I heard it about 11s when I was a 12, I heard it about 12s when I was a 13 and I heard it about 13 when I was a 14... it has never....EVER...not even once...been true.





elder999 said:


> ...and, what *he* said.  :lfao:





Bob Hubbard said:


> In this case, it did.  Usually, it doesn't.  Now, I can't say if a 13 croc will fit a 14 foot, but I know that I'm wearing size 10 crocs and size 10.5 new balance.
> YMWV





Xue Sheng said:


> but your not an 11





Bob Hubbard said:


> previous pair of sneaks I was.  That whole -wide- foot problem.





Xue Sheng said:


> 11e> 12ee> 13eee> 14ee> 14eee




My right foot is a 12.5 length if you measure heel to toe. But it is a 13.5 if you measure the arch. I have real short toes. 

My left foot is a 12 length with the same problem as the right. 

Most shoes in 13 do not fit me. I have to get those that are extra wide. And when a company switches from wide to narrow for their shoes I have to switch companies. 

Which is why when I find a pair of shoes now, I almost always buy two. When the one wears out I can put the second on and have time to look for the new replacements. 


Thanks


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 28, 2009)

No offense to those of you who like and wear crocs but....I wouldn't be caught in a pair! Those things are ugly as sin!!!! lol


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2009)

crushing said:


> I just made the term up solely because of an abbreviation and fit with the double entendres. Google doesn't even return results for it. . .yet.


 
Well done you've got the elusive Googlewhack!! thats cool!



http://www.googlewhack.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 28, 2009)

I can't say that I care for Croc's.  I will just keep my flip flops for a a similar style shoe and yes they look better.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 14, 2009)

My kids have a pair each and they love 'em. Crocs have replaced their non school-related footwear for the warm season. They're great for going anywhere, even the beach or the pool, and less prone to stinky foot syndrome than even their sandals for some reason.

the best part is...I can now find them as low as 5 bucks a pair. At those prices, we'll be stocking up on them in larger sizes for the kids to grow into, because good trends never last.

As for me, I think they're ugly as sin and I wouldn't be caught dead in 'em, lol!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 14, 2009)

My missus likes them. She asked for a new pair for Christmas that are lined like slippers.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 14, 2009)

Personally....I can't stand them...on men that is. They're just not...I don't know...."manly"? 

TBH...I don't much care for them on women either. 

I see them going the way of the "Jellies" eventually. 

I can't believe your doc didn't try to get you to wear those orthotic shoes with the big spring on the heel. LOL


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe Elder and Rich can just strap a couple of alligators to their feet and start a new manly big foot style.

GATORS

LOL


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 14, 2009)

I wear crocs.  I'll admit it.  They are so freakin' comfortable.  They're even better than the mocassins I used to wear.  

My father wears crocs, too.  When he used to wear them in his sign shop he kept building up static and shocking himself.  So he built himself a ground strap (a copper wire that went from his ankle to the ground through the croc).  After that, no more shocks...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 14, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Maybe Elder and Rich can just strap a couple of alligators to their feet and start a new manly big foot style.
> 
> GATORS
> 
> LOL




YUMMM Gators


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 14, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Maybe Elder and Rich can just strap a couple of alligators to their feet and start a new manly big foot style.
> 
> GATORS
> 
> LOL



That's not manly. Men in Canada wear baby seals on their feet. That's manly.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2009)

Seems the company is in some trouble.  Just like me to get into a product and it fails!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/07/15/AR2009071503672.html
http://www.thebigmoney.com/features/todays-business-press/2009/07/16/cit-crocs-small-enough-fail


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2009)

Crap.   And I need a new pair too.  >_<


----------



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2009)

Ebay I guess.  Though I have seen booths as the local mall.  I'll be buying as many size 12s as I can before they die!  I thought they looked silly till my cuz visited and I tried a pair of his, now I'm way into them and the company dies!


----------



## Carol (Jul 16, 2009)

Keep in mind "in trouble" doesn't mean "dead".

I just went to their website and......holy cow that have many different kinds of shoes....not just the ugly ones!


www.crocs.com


----------



## Omar B (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, my sister wears them to work.  These actually - http://www.crocs.com/womens-footwear/women-footwear,default,sc.html?sz=1&start=6

Yeah, there's a whole bunch of them, not just the silly looking ones.


----------



## crushing (Jul 20, 2011)

crushing said:


> I just made the term up solely because of an abbreviation and fit with the double entendres. Google doesn't even return results for it. . .yet.



I found a google bookmark today that I had forgotten about.  It linked back to the above post.  I think my plan was to see how quickly google would index the term "kentucky shoehorn".  Well, I don't know how long it took, but Martial Talk is the only site google returns.  lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 21, 2011)

I have to say as far as childrens' footwear in Hawaii is concerned, Crocs are great!  When you are in and out all of the time and you take your shoes off all of the time AND kids need to wear closed toed shoes for whatever god awful reason, these pieces of funky looking plastic are Odin-sent.


----------

